

Business-class Lenovos ship with adware to inject ads into browsers - abeisgreat
http://www.reddit.com/r/Lenovo/comments/2l1w1e/lenovo_machines_bundled_with_visualdiscovery/

======
SamReidHughes
That's pretty bad for any laptop, but a Yoga 2 Pro is not a business-class
machine.

------
mark_l_watson
A hotel that I have used for years on business and personal travel started
using a new ISP a few years ago. This ISP injected advertisements.

I know the manager of the hotel fairly well, and I told her that I thought
this was a security problem and a generally rude thing to do. Within a few
months they switched ISPs, so other people must have complained also.

